# The Periodic Table of Elements



## FastTrax (Feb 22, 2022)

www.ptable.com

www.meta-synthesis.com/webbook/35_pt/pt_database.php

www.webelements.com

www.acs.org/content/acs/en/education/whatischemistry/periodictable.html

www.sciencenotes.org/printable-periodic-table/

www.periodicvideos.com

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Periodic_table

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chemical_element

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Native_element_mineral





















https://www.youtube.com/user/periodicvideos/videos


----------



## SmoothSeas (Feb 22, 2022)

gonna have to save this to delve into later, cause dinner's almost ready...


----------



## jakbird (Feb 22, 2022)

I don't see Unobtanium?  You know, what everything you can't order because it's out of stock is made of....

Makes sense in a way.  It must have been on back order every time the table gets an update.


----------



## FastTrax (Feb 22, 2022)

jakbird said:


> I don't see Unobtanium?  You know, what everything you can't order because it's out of stock is made of....
> 
> Makes sense in a way.  It must have been on back order every time the table gets an update.



LOLOL. It took me a while. So TPT has yet another new element too: Dumbtanium.


----------

